# 惨胜



## diegoclegane

大家好，

请问惨胜怎么翻译，就是赢了比输了还难看的意思，比如在篮球比赛里A队惨胜B队，赢得很狼狈差点被翻盘。或者两军交战，一方以伤亡惨重为代价赢得了这场战争，这种惨胜怎么翻译。


----------



## Ghabi

Hello. You may hear "Pyrrhic victory" for this meaning.


----------



## diegoclegane

Can I say ‘A team won（or suffered？） a Pyrrhic victory due to the unyielding B team’？


----------



## Ghabi

如果是体育比赛的话,Pyrrhic victory通常指比赛赢了,但是主力球员受伤;但你想说的似乎是球队勉强稳住胜出,这样的话可以说hang on for the win/victory.


----------



## diegoclegane

Ghabi said:


> hang on for the win/victory


hang on for the win 好像是有点顶住对手反扑的压力，有来有回，最终获胜的情形，没有一种很惨的状态。 惨胜一般是比如大比分领先然后轻视对手被对手打得狼狈不堪而险胜（大好局面差点输掉）


----------



## Ghabi

这种情况可以说survive a (late) scare。其实用惨胜用来表示险胜、仅胜,我也是近年才听到,以前没听人这样说,跟下面的用法明显不同:


diegoclegane said:


> 或者两军交战，一方以伤亡惨重为代价赢得了这场战争


----------



## brofeelgood

Ghabi said:


> Hello. You may hear "Pyrrhic victory" for this meaning.



我对「惨胜」一词的理解跟Ghabi的原释一致: 杀敌一千，自损八百，是个惨烈的胜利 - to win at a great cost.



diegoclegane said:


> 惨胜一般是比如大比分领先然后轻视对手被对手打得狼狈不堪而险胜（大好局面差点输掉）


(1) To squander a comfortable lead and eke out a close victory.
(2) You almost lost it despite enjoying a seemingly unassailable lead.


----------



## diegoclegane

A team won the match by the skin of their teeth. 这句能体现出A队惨胜吗


----------



## brofeelgood

diegoclegane said:


> A team won the match by the skin of their teeth


這句話跟 'won the match by a hair/nose', 'won a narrow victory' 沒啥兩樣。它只說明了A隊是勉強地贏了比賽，但當中也不包含你要的「大比分領先」这部分。


----------



## Skatinginbc

diegoclegane said:


> 惨胜一般是比如大比分领先然后轻视对手被对手打得狼狈不堪而险胜（大好局面差点输掉）


你到底是要「惨勝」的翻譯, 還是「險勝」的翻譯?  我都弄糊塗了。


brofeelgood said:


> 杀敌一千，自损八百


那句正是韓信對白起的評價。 可憐的白起由「惨勝」到惨死, Waah!  這就是一個「惨勝」的典型例子。


----------



## diegoclegane

Skatinginbc said:


> 你到底是要「惨勝」的翻譯, 還是「險勝」的翻譯?


惨胜，那种赢得很狼狈不堪的胜利，赢了比输了还难看。体育比赛比如足球比赛，上半场A队进了B队4个球，但B队在最后补时阶段连扳3球，压得A队喘不过气，失误连连，狼狈不堪，最后比赛结束人们评论说A队惨胜。（如果比赛时间还剩多一点的话很可能A队要被B队扳平甚至是被逆转）

如果是战争，A国刚开始势如破竹打得B国节节败退，但剩一城久攻不下。最后A国强攻，杀敌一千自损三四千，人们评论A国 ‘惨胜’。


----------



## Skatinginbc

It sounds like an embarrassing win (窘勝).  For example: The winning team felt like a bunch of losers after an embarrassing win.


----------



## diegoclegane

Skatinginbc said:


> embarrassing win


----------



## diegoclegane

I came across ‘a poor second/third’ in my dictionary, so I'm just wondering can I say 'A team survived a poor win against B team' to state 'A 队惨胜'？


----------

